# Cringey Vegen gains being cringey.(Response to WHO disbelief in cancer-meat correlation)



## Fruity (Nov 1, 2015)

*Cringey Vegen gains being cringey.(Response to WHO disbelief in cancer-meat correlation)*







I hate to say it but somehow I'm just not convinced.


----------



## Fruity (Nov 1, 2015)

Whats your response to his rebuttal?


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 1, 2015)

Water Causes Cancer!!!!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1518976/


----------



## thqmas (Nov 1, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Water Causes Cancer!!!!
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1518976/



So that's where the myth about DNP being cancerous come from. It's not the free radicals man, it's the f*cking water. I knew it!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 1, 2015)

I ****ing hate that kid. Dude has SOME gains, but if he ate real ****ing food he wouldn't look like an Ethiopian. His logic is flawed in everything he rants about and his attitude is completely biased, refusing to aknowledge that there are multiple sides to every argument. The only thing that he thinks is right are the Wikipedia and yahoo answer pages he looks up. Not that there's anything wrong with being vegan, just don't be the johovas witness of the kitchen. It's ****ing obnoxious.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 1, 2015)

Seriously, why do you guys keep paying this idiot's bills by continually watching his videos when you KNOW its going to be full of shit??


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 1, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Seriously, why do you guys keep paying this idiot's bills by continually watching his videos when you KNOW its going to be full of shit??



I didn't watch it...


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 2, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I ****ing hate that kid. Dude has SOME gains, but if he ate real ****ing food he wouldn't look like an Ethiopian. His logic is flawed in everything he rants about and his attitude is completely biased, refusing to aknowledge that there are multiple sides to every argument. The only thing that he thinks is right are the Wikipedia and yahoo answer pages he looks up. Not that there's anything wrong with being vegan, *just don't be the johovas witness of the kitchen. It's ****ing obnoxious.*


that is ****ing hilarious and spot on accurate lol


----------

